# Found cultivating soy beans



## Red dirt clod (Jan 7, 2016)

Grew up driving a tractor around Clarke/Oglethorpe county farming soybeans in the 70's. When I saw one I would stop & pick up. I did not find all of these, some were given to me. Probably have 50-70 more mostly chipped/broken, almost all the rest are quartz. Amazes me how many are out there.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 7, 2016)

Those are awesome


----------



## Red dirt clod (Jan 7, 2016)

*Biggest collection I have ever seen*

There was a man that lived off of Milledge avenue in Athens that had thousands of arrowheads, went to see them years ago and left me speechless he had so many. Bushel baskets full of them, said he and his wife found them all during weekends spent in Oconee river bottoms plowed fields from Athens to Macon. Drove by there a month ago to see if his house was still there, it is now a hotel. Wonder where they all are now.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 7, 2016)

Nice collection thanks for sharing


----------



## oops1 (Jan 7, 2016)

I bet that tiny white one was a pain to make.. Never seen one that small


----------



## dalton257 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hey red dirt clod around 1978 or so we were going through Athens I dont think I had ever been to Athens before, but my family was going to Cherokee NC for vacation and we stopped at a private museum that sounds like what you are describing. He literally had baskets full of points. Ive been to Athens several times since then and always kept my eyes out for this place but never saw it again.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 8, 2016)

Sounds like me. Pop used to yell at me to pay attention to the hounds and quit looking at the ground when we rabbit hunted up around Rockmart/Summerville areas. We'd work the cotton field hedgerows. I've had buckets full of brokens, but didn't keep many of them. Still have several cigar boxes full of complete and near complete points, knives, and scrapers. Just a natural thing for me, all I need is a glimpse of a corner or tip and my mind's eye locks in.
Nice collection and variety.


----------



## Red dirt clod (Jan 8, 2016)

*Place is gone*

I work in Athens and drove over there last month and there is a hotel there now. I know what you mean, everytime I even thought I saw one I would stop the tractor and get off to pick it up, drove my dad crazy. I lost a lot of them because I couldn't stop soon enough and they were turned under. Right outside my office the pine straw had blown away near a big oak tree last year and one day while coming in I picked up 2 quartz heads just laying there. Makes you wonder just how populated these area's were.


----------



## GLS (Jan 8, 2016)

That smallest point is it an arrow or blow dart point or did they use stone points on blow darts?


----------



## Forest Grump (Jan 9, 2016)

GLS said:


> That smallest point is it an arrow or blow dart point or did they use stone points on blow darts?



I don't recall ever seeing evidence of N. Amer aboriginals using blow darts...did they?

I'd call that an arrowhead; but truly one of the smallest I've ever seen, & a heck of a find. 

As an aside, I have a tiny early archaic point, found on a Bolen site, that would barely reach across a nickel (1 cm wide X 2 cm long). I can't imagine it being an exhausted knife, although those people curated points & used them to the bitter end of utility. It seems too small for an atlatl point, yet, I found it... so clearly, it was a "something" to "somebody"...


----------



## Bow Only (Jan 10, 2016)

Nice collection.  The two small points above the quarter in the middle picture don't look authentic.


----------



## Red dirt clod (Jan 10, 2016)

That's possible, they were given to me 30 years ago from a woman from linconton. She was into Indian culture.


----------



## GLS (Jan 11, 2016)

I had understood that the Cherokee used blowguns made from river cane.


----------



## Red dirt clod (Jan 11, 2016)

The girl I mentioned had an Indian friend who had a blowgun, he was deadly on targets in the yard. Yes it was made from river cane. He did not have any points on his darts.


----------



## GLS (Jan 12, 2016)

Thad Becton makes blowguns from rivercane and his darts are sharpened hardwood, I believe locust, with thistle down wound on the ends with rawhide to act as stabilizer and pressure gasket.  I've seen  him stick the darts powered by breath into plywood.  I believe it was Thad who told me that the Cherokee used blowguns for small game and that after the Europeans came to America, they heated iron rods to burn through the nodes of cane's insides to clear them out.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 12, 2016)

Forest Grump said:


> I don't recall ever seeing evidence of N. Amer aboriginals using blow darts...did they?
> 
> I'd call that an arrowhead; but truly one of the smallest I've ever seen, & a heck of a find.
> 
> As an aside, I have a tiny early archaic point, found on a Bolen site, that would barely reach across a nickel (1 cm wide X 2 cm long). I can't imagine it being an exhausted knife, although those people curated points & used them to the bitter end of utility. It seems too small for an atlatl point, yet, I found it... so clearly, it was a "something" to "somebody"...



The Cherokee used blowguns a lot for small game and bird hunting, and still make and use them. I don't think they ever used stone points on the darts that I know of, though. The Choctaw and some other southeastern tribes used them, too. I've made a few Cherokee-style blowguns, they will surprise you at the power they have with a locust dart. 

I agree that the two points in the quarter short don't look authentic. They look like modern points made from small flakes by someone who is just learning to knap. The Hernando-looking one is made from some type of heat-treated chert, but it has no flake scars running across it, it is basically just nibbled to shape around the edges.


----------



## apoint (Jan 14, 2016)

Red dirt clod said:


> There was a man that lived off of Milledge avenue in Athens that had thousands of arrowheads, went to see them years ago and left me speechless he had so many. Bushel baskets full of them, said he and his wife found them all during weekends spent in Oconee river bottoms plowed fields from Athens to Macon. Drove by there a month ago to see if his house was still there, it is now a hotel. Wonder where they all are now.



Most of that collection was freely given to UGA and now no one can see this collection or any of UGA's collection.   Not only a travesty but the uga folks were very rude to me. I have absolutely no respect  for that department.


----------



## Bow Only (Jan 15, 2016)

apoint said:


> Most of that collection was freely given to UGA and now no one can see this collection or any of UGA's collection.   Not only a travesty but the uga folks were very rude to me. I have absolutely no respect  for that department.



Almost all collections that are donated are absorbed by individuals.  Most places just don't have room to display artifacts and they are boxed and stored.  Funny how they seem to become missing.


----------



## Red dirt clod (Jan 15, 2016)

I hate that, he gave me 2 small clay figure heads. Cant remember what he said they were for. I gave them to my brothers now ex wife, she was part Cherokee and she treasures them.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 15, 2016)

apoint said:


> Most of that collection was freely given to UGA and now no one can see this collection or any of UGA's collection.   Not only a travesty but the uga folks were very rude to me. I have absolutely no respect  for that department.



I heard of a fellow/family who gave some Confederate artifacts to UGA.  It is my understanding that the donor cant even access them now.  
After learning about that another fellow I know who has vast amounts of similar artifacts stated his collection will be left to anyone other than UGA for that reason.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 15, 2016)

A good friend of mine donated a large collection found in NW Florida to a museum in Milton, Florida, thinking the public could enjoy seeing them. Not so. To see the collection, you have to have an appointment, and that is at their convenience, whenever they decide. The museum has no regular office hours. He regrets making that decision.


----------



## apoint (Jan 15, 2016)

Bow Only said:


> Almost all collections that are donated are absorbed by individuals.  Most places just don't have room to display artifacts and they are boxed and stored.  Funny how they seem to become missing.


 I don't see uga as being funny. They do not let anyone see there very large collection that most is donated. 
 These artifacts layed in the ground 1k + years and now are buried in uga basement for no ones pleasure. 
  I would not donate my toilet stool to uga, much less 10k yr old artifacts that I have worked my butt off hunting.
  Uga got very indignant to me when I told them I surface hunt. Bunch of self righteous hypocrites to sugar coat it.


----------



## Bow Only (Jan 15, 2016)

apoint said:


> I don't see uga as being funny. They do not let anyone see there very large collection that most is donated.
> These artifacts layed in the ground 1k + years and now are buried in uga basement for no ones pleasure.
> I would not donate my toilet stool to uga, much less 10k yr old artifacts that I have worked my butt off hunting.
> Uga got very indignant to me when I told them I surface hunt. Bunch of self righteous hypocrites to sugar coat it.


I have quite a bit of experience in the field of archaeology but because I am an artifact collector, the archaeologist often disregard anything I say.  I haven't met an archaeologist yet that can type points as well as I can and it's because I have more experience.  I've found and held more points than they have.


----------



## apoint (Jan 15, 2016)

Bow Only said:


> I have quite a bit of experience in the field of archaeology but because I am an artifact collector, the archaeologist often disregard anything I say.  I haven't met an archaeologist yet that can type points as well as I can and it's because I have more experience.  I've found and held more points than they have.


  I believe you by reading your post. 
 Some years back I hunted every time I saw dirt. I could identify just about any point from North America but my memory got mudded over from not staying with it.
 I still have the want-to get out and find them. I Plan to go to south GA soon as deer season is over. The Flint river area is my favorite.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 17, 2016)

Never ever donate yours or a family members artifacts to any kind of museum or archeology dept.,that is if you ever want to see them again,most are not collector friendly.


----------

